# A dilema - 1989 Pearson 31-2



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

I am faced with a dilema. We found a design we very much like for our sailing needs - a 1989 Pearson 31-2 - but it has a few problems.

The current owner thinks the world of it (of the 9 P31-2s I found in Soundings & yachtworld.com his is priced #2) but I think about 28% less of it.

Here is the worst of it. (Not yet having had it surveyed - I just visited it for the first time today). These images do not quite do it justice.



















The deck was painted (brush & roller I'm guessing) with an as yet unidentified paint and is a shoddy job. Poor coverage and shiny in places but dull in others. I assume the product was designed for boats but that may be optimistic based on other additions and maintenance items. Looks like crap when you're standing over it, but not from a distance. Luckily he didn't go after the cabin top or cockpit.

Here's why I went 550 miles to see it:










Why I'm even still bothering is that the interior is very good, the engine _looks_ clean and overall the boat is in good shape.

But then there's the details. Here's a typical bit of gear:










Rusted steel spring clips (a la Tractor Supply style as I would use in the clevis pins on my Ford 640) in about half the turnbuckles, home garage style battery charger (alligator clips and all) instead of a permanent mount, anchor shackle moused with #12 automotive wire - insulation and all. Real chicken-sh*t yardwork. The scary thing is he does all his own maintenence. I believe he has owned the boat only about three years, and I'm hoping he hasn't done permanent harm.

I pulled the dipstick on the cold engine and it was full to the top! I started the motor and it ran with thick black smoke for 15 seconds and then billowed white until I shut it down after a minute (and left a slick on the water behind the boat). His dock neighbors said that the boat is mostly a wine cellar and they didn't think it had been sailed at all this year and not much prior years. The marina office agreed with their accessment.

So, obviously I am still dumb enough to be considering her or I'd never have posted this much. As I said, my bid will go way low and pending a survey (my surveyor at my expense) AND at least $1,000 put up by him in escrow on that engine not having a serious problem. I am also going to have to get out of him exactly what he used on that deck so I can get a quote on how much it will cost to correct BEFORE I make an offer.

The hardware issues are correctable for $200 or less. A couple blocks have cracked sheaves & all the turnbuckles need dissassembly, bronze brushing and a wipe of Lanocote. The rest is small pins and a few shackles.

But that d*mned deck. Unforgivable.

I was alone on the boat when his broker took my wife back up to the office and I swear the boat whispered "help me!"

I think P.T. Barnum would have a field day with me.


----------



## kale (Sep 21, 2008)

*Deck*

Dont Worry About The Deck If Its Not Soft You Got No Wories Worse Case Sand It Down And Recoat With Some Good Paint Like Interlux Or Two Part Enames Or Urethane I Wouldnt Let The Deck Deal Worry Me To Much I Be More Concerned About The Engine


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, the diesel sounds badly neglected... and if the oil was overfilled, chances are good that it's done some damage, since overfilling the oil leads to the engine foaming the oil and preventing it from doing its job properly. 

The fact that the guy has been using sub-standard hardware to do the maintenance should be a big warning sign... however, if you're still interested in the boat, low-ball him and make it contingent on survey and sea trial. If he isn't willing to move on price... move on.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

kale said:


> Dont Worry About The Deck If Its Not Soft You Got No Wories Worse Case Sand It Down And Recoat With Some Good Paint Like Interlux Or Two Part Enames Or Urethane I Wouldnt Let The Deck Deal Worry Me To Much I Be More Concerned About The Engine


No way, the deck is a near fatal flaw...you can't sand down non-skid, whoever fixes the deck will need to replace the non-skid. I would hazard a gues of $6-8K to properly fix the deck. The cheap clips setup in the mainsheet is a busted head waiting to happen.

You can bet that a boat with such apparent mis-management will end up with a long, long laundry liust ot crap to fix. Unless the owner already appreciates his boat needs to be 50-70% below the average price, you can't get a fair deal on a boat like this. Yecch...move on.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Is that RCR Yachts in Buffalo? It's only 4 miles from me, I could keep an eye on it for you, or go look again if you ask them to fix stuff. Good looking boat, looks a little overpriced for sure though.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Yes it is. Thanks a bunch. From 100 feet away the boat looks great. And of course the sales images were from favorably far away or avoided showing the deck. Standing on it was a huge disappointment. It is right below the picnic pavilion (I think slip #40).

Based on the hardware upgrades I'm figuring it's diving board paint, but I'm waiting for a response as to what specific product was used.

The deck is cosmetic. It's the engine that now worries me more.

I have a nearby aquaintance who restores Tritons and he can make miracles happen . . . for a price. If he doesn't think this is a lost cause AND the current owner takes on the engine survey & required repairs at his expense we may still be on track; for an offer well below his asking price. ;-)

Loved the layout. Perfect daysailor/weekender. But if another freshwater P31-2 pops up we may be out of there faster than a bunny in a bazooka. I can just picture myself finding metallic hardware 

Same day we looked at a CS36T in Fairhaven (how's that for coincedence, Sailingfool?) WoW! If I had seen this one before we bought the C34MkII there would have been no C34MkII in our silp. Just too much sail (and boat) for the two of us and the marina we're planning to stay at on Cayuga Lake. If we were still on Lake Ontario I'd have pounced. What a great layout and very respectable PHRF.

I'll keep everyone posted. Maybe I should start a "Save a Pearson" pledge drive?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Delirious said:


> ....
> Same day we looked at a CS36T in Fairhaven (how's that for coincedence, Sailingfool?) WoW! If I had seen this one before we bought the C34MkII there would have been no C34MkII in our silp. Just too much sail (and boat) for the two of us and the marina we're planning to stay at on Cayuga Lake. ..


Just don't shortsell the effort involved in getting the deck non-skid back to something acceptable.

If you liked the 36 but its too much for you, you should seek out a CS30. They are a great boat, excellent interior and very good performance.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailingfool said:


> Just don't shortsell the effort involved in getting the deck non-skid back to something acceptable.
> 
> If you liked the 36 but its too much for you, you should seek out a CS30. They are a great boat, excellent interior and very good performance.


They also made a CS 33 - essentially a smaller sister to the 36T (same designer, same era, unlike the CS30/34/36M/40) with the same level of finish and build quality.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think you've got 550-mile syndrome--you go that far to look, you really want it to work. I believe in signs when looking at used stuff--boats, cars, houses, whatever. If you see questionable work, assume there is more of it you don't see. And that engine would be the kicker for me.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I looked at this boat today, it's on the hard now, and was open at their open house. The deck is terrible, such a shame but it's solid enough. But wow is the interior gorgeous, especially compared to the Hunter 31 and 33 right next to it. I do not like the tiny forward head but otherwise it's so nice compared to the new boats. One thing is for sure, there is no way it's worth $47,000 as it sits. If it had shiny gelcoat and a good engine, maybe. Rigging is rigging and can be replaced.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, one other thing, did you open the electrical panel? YOIKES!!! What a rats nest! That thing needs to be completely rewired, like NOW!


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

sailingfool said:


> No way, the deck is a near fatal flaw...you can't sand down non-skid, whoever fixes the deck will need to replace the non-skid. I would hazard a gues of $6-8K to properly fix the deck.


Not necessarily -- on the C&C owner's list a recent post showed a very nice roll-on epoxy non-skid. The result was fantastic looking. However, the prep work is time consuming: remove all deck-mounted hardware, mask carefully, then roll it on. The cost for materials was modest -- a few hundred US$ if I remember correctly.

You can follow the thread on the C&C list here:

The CnC-List September 2008 Archive by thread

(look for non-skid in the subject line)

Photos of the C&C job:
Picasa Web Albums - Brian - Painting C&C 27
Company web site:
Anti-skid Boat Decks from Pachena LLC - KiwiGrip anti-slip deck coating

Disclaimer: I have no connection with the product


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Delirious,
I'd pass on this one if I were you unless the owner was ready to make big concessions. I got my 31-2 this last spring for 35k without the above mentioned problems. They are a great boat to sail though  
Michael


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

I solved the deck problem. Just had my bid accepted on a 1987 P31-2 in Annapolis. 

Outside is crisp, but the inside has a few cosmetic "issues". Most folks would at least cover the cushions when doing epoxy work to a stantion base from the inside. Some forward thinking folks might even remove the cushions and tape the cabinet openings around the work area. But nooooooo . . .

At least his rebedding worked and the deck tested solid & dry. I'll be spending the winter with Jabsco epoxy remover and then paint and varnish remover.

The surveyor actually liked it better than I did so we are moving ahead. New fully-battened sails and the ST4000+ auto-helm are a big plus, too.

eMKay - yes, I did notice that rat's nest. Loose wires with untaped & exposed connectors, general disarray, breakers doing multiple circuits . . . I've got this policy about not dying in my sleep from smoke inhalation or burning up in general. ;-)

The epoxy anchored antenna wire-to-vent line was a neat innovation, too.










ABYC will probably be calling for that as standard in the near future.

Other quality features such as the CD changer attached with screws that extended 1" into the hanging locker. 

I guess that's why they call them "used" boats. In many cases ABused.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Charlie,
What hull number is she?
The p.o. on my boat did some creative home wiring also that I am still working through, I plan on rewiring parts of her this winter, all seems safe (and my surveyor agreed) just not the way I would have done it. Oh well, just another boat project.

"There is nothing -- absolutely nothing -- half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats. In or out of 'em, it doesn't matter. Nothing seems really to matter, that's the charm of it. Whether you get away, or whether you don't; whether you arrive at your destination or whether you reach somewhere else, or whether you never get anywhere at all, you're always busy, and you never do anything in particular; and when you've done it there's always something else to do, and you can do it if you like, but you'd much better not." 

Michael


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

#80

Mole & River Rat - _Wind in the Willows_

Happily that wiring was from the one we ran screaming away from. This one was owned by a day-sailer and has minimal electronics (except a ST4000+ Autopilot). Not even an AM/FM radio. That actually worked out as a lot we had looked at had disfunctional electronics and there you have the old holes to disguise or adapt to.

Worst are the cut-outs for cockpit speakers. I have a pet peeve about external noise and would never have those myself. I want to hear the wind and the water, and in the slip the music of the halyard pings and dock creaks.


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

*A shorter version of a P-34*

It looks like my 85 P-34, just shorter, so if you like the layout etc, try looking at some P-34's. Great boat. There's not that many around but I would expect one in very good condition for 47K


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Keep looking!*

There are many boats on the market right now and the DIY stuff done to the original boat you looked at boat make me walk, just from looking at the decks, forget running my moisture meter over them.

Re-finishing those decks, not to mention the possible moisture mess under there, is a HUGE and expensive job. It appears he used a one part paint, though impossible to tell in photos, and went right over the molded in non skid. The proper repair is to sand off the molded non skid, fair it and then roll on a two part paint such as Awlgrip with a non skid component mixed in..

Do yourself a favor and spend the $200.00 on the CT33 moisture meter from Elecrophysics in Canada. It will help you identify which boats to look harder at and which ones to walk away from in the future.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Speaking of the 34 I know where there is a very interesting *1997* P-34 (I guess mk III?). The incomplete hull was stored from 1991 and in 1997 some work was done on it to finish the hull & interior, and just recently it was rigged and fitted outby the Bristol Yard. I think they're asking $65K or something like that. 20 hrs on the engine, new sails, new running & standing rigging, new cushions. No electronics.

A unique option.


----------

